# Non-Hunter Focus Group meeting results up



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

While not directly related to hounding...

The perspective of people is often duped by those with an agenda who want people to believe an activity is how they would like top see it perceived and not necessarily how it actually is.

Example --- Those opposed to trophy hunting would like people to believe that a trophy hunter simply takes the head of that animal while wasting the rest.

As hunters we need to let the public know that such a perspective is wrong and that the animal is utilized, even when pursued by those seeking a mountable trophy.

Also remember that many of the same people who may try to demonize say "hound hunting with deer" are likely to attack bowhunting as a whole as they are likely opposed to all hunting, using the "we are only attacking certain tactics" as a ruse to weaken hunter's resolve.


----------



## jindydiver (Jan 13, 2006)

Someone certainly has an agenda, and when they wrote the discussion paper they put the "trophy hunter" right beside the "poacher" because ???

They were obviously looking for certain responses and seeded the respondents brains to promote it.


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm sorry,....I put little to no stock in this non-hunter focus group. Out of 17 people that were invited because they asked to be, only four showed up. Out of those four, three were admitted animal rights activists. This is after all, PETA's home stomp'n grounds and they are in bed with HSUS and A.L.F. Where were the horse riders who were so vocal in opposition to Sunday hunting? I can only hope that VDGIF see the same thing I do.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

deepzak said:


> ........Where were the horse riders who were so vocal in opposition to Sunday hunting? I can only hope that VDGIF see the same thing I do.


They didn't need to show up - VHDA did the job for them.


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

BigBirdVA said:


> They didn't need to show up - VHDA did the job for them.


Got it! :thumb:


----------



## JCBears (Sep 27, 2004)

this was in my opinion not a non-hunting group but an anti-hunting group. What a shame and VA is so beautiful


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Guess what's bringing all this to a head?*

It's not still hunters with a bow, crossbow or gun It's the deer chasers with dogs and having years to get laws passed to allow them to trample over private land owners' rights, and as was stated in the report, the electronic tracking crap has made the situation that much worse. As a private land owner in Prince George County where deer chasing dog lawlessness runs rampant, I will continue to do everything I can to achieve one of the follwing:

1- Reign in ongoing tresspassing on private property, including eliminating the idiotic law that allows anyone that "says" he has a dog on my property to come onto my property against my will. Enforce illegal chasing of deer out of season.


or

2. Outlaw the use of dogs to chase deer 12 months per year and be done with it.

And BTW, deer chasing is NOT "HUNTING"


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

Moonkryket said:


> It's not still hunters with a bow, crossbow or gun It's the deer chasers with dogs and having years to get laws passed to allow them to trample over private land owners' rights, and as was stated in the report, the electronic tracking crap has made the situation that much worse. As a private land owner in Prince George County where deer chasing dog lawlessness runs rampant, I will continue to do everything I can to achieve one of the follwing:
> 
> 1- Reign in ongoing tresspassing on private property, including eliminating the idiotic law that allows anyone that "says" he has a dog on my property to come onto my property against my will. Enforce illegal chasing of deer out of season.
> 
> ...


Ya know, right now they have the right to "retrieve" only. They do not have the right to "look for". They also have to prove it's their dog BEFORE they come onto your land. Just an idea, run with it if you'd like or not.:wink:


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

deepzak said:


> Ya know, right now they have the right to "retrieve" only. They do not have the right to "look for". They also have to prove it's their dog BEFORE they come onto your land. Just an idea, run with it if you'd like or not.:wink:


All that's fine an dandy IF you happen to be there when they are. And you have to catch said dog to prove ownership. That's not always easy to do. As it stands now it's a well known way out for any excuse to train, chase or trespass. 
It's going to take a change in laws, since few dog chasers have any real ethics or consideration for fellow hunters, to make it happen. I'm still waiting to see what the informal survey shows. The stacked and hand picked committee they have is a joke.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Ttt*

Most of their dogs cannot be caught. They run like hell when they see you. There's only one way to catch them that I know of


Here's one that caught a bullet in the head...............by its owner because it did not perform (chase) as well as the owner wanted. Mid January is a bad time for poor performing deer chasing dogs. I took this photo about 200 yards from the club dog pen. 

And they get by with it. Go shoot your dog in the back yard and see how long it takes you to go to jail


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

BigBirdVA said:


> All that's fine an dandy IF you happen to be there when they are. And you have to catch said dog to prove ownership. That's not always easy to do. As it stands now it's a well known way out for any excuse to train, chase or trespass.
> It's going to take a change in laws, since few dog chasers have any real ethics or consideration for fellow hunters, to make it happen. I'm still waiting to see what the informal survey shows. The stacked and hand picked committee they have is a joke.


BB, what I meant was (and your right, you do have to be there) was that the responsibility to prove the ownership of said dog falls on the one claiming ownership. They have to prove that BEFORE they come on your land (when you catch them) or they don't come on. By the time they either gather proof, or go get the law, the dogs are long gone off your property. I know it doesn't solve the problem of the dogs being there and disturbing your hunt, or the fact that they run out of season, but it is one way to go about keeping the "owners" off your property.


----------

